# Where did your insurance come in this poll?



## suspal

http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/best-worst-car-insurers-092605067.html


----------



## James Bagguley

Sort of in the middle then  :lol:

Interesting though, thanks bud!


----------



## B17BLG

hmmmm glad i moved now


----------



## rf860

B17BLG said:


> hmmmm glad i moved now


You were with Diamond ha ha ha!

I didn't see admiral on there. And they are one of the biggest


----------



## Shiny

Very strange poll, some of them are Brokers and not insurers.

Also LV were 6th yet Highway were 38th and they are the same company!


----------



## uruk hai

18th... ...


----------



## Fordy_ST500

20th.


----------



## Kerr

6th, but I hope i never have to find out if they are good or bad.


----------



## B17BLG

rf860 said:


> You were with Diamond ha ha ha!
> 
> I didn't see admiral on there. And they are one of the biggest


No but my Mrs is


----------



## deano93tid

Doing well I see - Failing to shine, Diamond scored badly across the board.

Expected after my claim took 6 months and it was not a pleasurable experience, not intending on boring you with the details.


----------



## nokia

36th - Chaucer


----------



## chunkytfg

1st for last years policy but ive just moved to admiral as NFU wanted over a grand for my renewal when admiral came in under 500 quid


----------



## Slaneydore

26 Churchill - ohhhh yes 
Can't fault these :thumb:


----------



## redmen78

26th Churchill


----------



## Stufat

My insurance was up for renewal yesterday. I like to go with the cheapest company I've heard of. I moved to co-op this year. Was only 15 quid extra to pay monthly rather than lump sum. 
Glad to see there 10th.





..........and I got a meerkat


----------



## slim_boy_fat

14th - M & S.


----------



## hobbs182

wouldn't mind knowing where elephant and admiral are individually, even though sister companies
about to move from elephant onto an admiral multicar


----------



## Kyle 86

Im insured with diamond on the mini


----------



## Natalie

Swift Cover oops, sure they're underwritten by AXA though?


----------



## dabhand

18th - Adrian Flux on both the Rover & Audi.


----------



## Snowglobe

Direct Line. Been with them years, had a couple of claims, sorted them out quickly with no fuss. I thought they would have scored better


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Shiny said:


> Very strange poll, some of them are Brokers and not insurers.
> 
> Also LV were 6th yet Highway were 38th and they are the same company!


I agree, 90% of brokers that give me the best price end up with Highway as the insurer.


----------



## Kriminal

Well I AM improving....

Previous Insurer is at 36......new Insurer is at 31


----------



## Lowiepete

That really is confusing. I'm with LV = Frizzell; well that's who answers the 
phone, so # 2 - but then it shows Nationwide as #13 which also appears on
my renewal documents and who were my referrers 

Also, I'm shocked to see R&SA up so high. After over 30 years with them,
when I really needed help they were totally shocking. Who would leave a
disabled person without transport, at 4 hours notice?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Kiashuma

Direct line right in the middle, thats who i use and have been happy with them.


----------



## 20vKarlos

RSA... So 3rd


----------



## Ramigojag

Not on there unless I'm blind and can't see admiral


----------



## essexjoe85

Im admiral and they dont appear to be there. Been great with price and handling of my claims.


----------



## Blanco92

Well... I'm with Diamond (and I'm not female either) so that's kinda pissed on my chips.

Maybe that's why they were cheap. Let's hope I don't need to use them.


----------



## Rebel007

Yikes, I've been with Esure for a number of years and to be fair they have offered value for money (I thought) and I have never had a problem except the rather generous administration fees they charge for any alteration to the policy. As of today I have now swapped to Churchill, not only did I save a large amount of money I got more cover and increased my mileage all at a substantial saving of close to 30% (and I thought my insurance with Esure was good value) plus I found churchill was on the topcashback site which saved me nother £45 - 50!

It must be said though I have documented no claims bonus of in excess of 25 years (it could be quite a lot more, esure renewal shows 17 years) have had a clean licence for a long long time as well as does my wife (a named driver on my policy) so I am relatively low risk even if my car isn't .


----------

